
Belmarsh moves Assange out of solitary after pressure from inmates, legal team - e12e
https://mobile.twitter.com/DEAcampaign/status/1220708757702877186
======
e12e
Title shortened from tweet:

Prisoners' revolt and pressure from legal team and campaigners forces Belmarsh
to move Assange out of solitary. WikiLeaks statement: [video]

